# How to catch cichlids??



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

OK, So this is my problem.

I have a 125 g tank with about 23 2 to 3 inch cichlids, everyone in the tank is very comfortable. I bought all of my cichlids when they were about 1 inch. Some of them never colored up when they got bigger so I want to get rid of them and replace them with prettier ones!! :dancing:

Apparently my fish know what a net looks like and there is no way I can catch them with it. Especially when Im only trying to remove certain ones.

Someone suggested to me that I should try putting a 2 Liter bottle in the tank and just wait till the one i want swims in, but who knows how long that could take.

Does anybody have any suggestions or tricks that they use to catch fish, or am I just gonna have to drain the tank and then get the ones i want?? Any input is greatly appreciated.

Heres a pic. of my tank, just for a visual reference.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

What I do if the fish refuses to cooperate with me is I drain the tank very low and use two nets to catch them. If the fish is VERY stubborn and manages to find a place to hide I trap it on all entrances and lift the rock or flowerpot or whatever.

Hope that helps...

~Ed


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

You have several options 
1. Turn the lights on after they are in the dark a while (careful when you put the net in they dash blindly and can injure themselves on rock)

2. Turn lights out for a while sneak in on them with a flashlight when they are asleep

3. Remove rocks (pain I know but only thing gauranteed just draining water still leaves lots of hiding spots)

4. putsome pvc pipe in when the target fish goes in for cover put a net over each end

5. Put a couple nets in strategic spots and wait and watch for the right moment.

Problem I have is as soon as the net touches the water the target fish swims for cover the rest always swim riight into the net. holding females are very good at knowing you are coming for them :?


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

With that much rock the only sane answer is to drain water and get lucky, or remove some rock, and get lucky.


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

I built a divider for my tank to catch fish.

I purchased some screen at home depot. Not the metal screen it is a soft plastic type. Then I used some PVC and some old Eheim Suction cups. Wrapped the screen around the PVC I believe the 1/2 inch works with the Eheim Suction cups.

With your tank I would move the rocks on the right just give yourself like 1 foot over there. Get all the fish to hundle in the empty corner and lower your screen in. Best with two people but I have done it myself. Now you will attach the suction cups to the glass and you will have alll your fish in that small corner of the tank.

Shouldn't have a problem catching them then.

The night time and 2 liter bottle has never worked for me. I have been able to put food in a net and have the fish I want swim into the net, but that was only for a syno species at night


----------



## CutMan (Jan 12, 2009)

I know its a pain, but take out the hiding places like rocks and youll have no trouble. *** tried many different ways and i end up getting frustrated to the point where i just take everything out, catch the fish, and then redecorate.

ps. beautiful tank


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

If I have to catch a fish I take advantage of it. Take out the rocks, drain some water (while vacuuming the bottom) and get the tank a good cleaning. Catch the fish, refill lol


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

cevvin said:


> If I have to catch a fish I take advantage of it. Take out the rocks, drain some water (while vacuuming the bottom) and get the tank a good cleaning. Catch the fish, refill lol


Ditto

I have wasted a lot of time trying to find the best way to catch my fishâ€¦
I have found that the best and fastest way is to remove the rocks, and GETâ€™R DONE

.


----------



## girlon88keys (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, getting all of them out or just the target fish is a pain!! I agree with ev eryone else remove the rocks and hiding spots and then go fishing!!! Another idea is to use a very long clear glass. The fish can't see the glass in the water but the only problem with that is that they can see your hand. So you have to be patient. But your best option is to remove all the rocks and drain the water out. Good Luck!!!

P.S. Gorgeous tank. Love the skull!!!


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Works for me sometimes if i am not too impatient. Use your largest net, leave it hanging in the tank for a couple hours or a day,, until they are not scared of THE NET and feed them and grab the fish when it comes up to eat.


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

I hear dynamite can get that pesky fish you just can't catch out of your tank :lol:


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

I do use the 2 litre bottle, with fishing line to attach the inverted top into the base of it, with fishing line attached so I can pull it out. I then put 4 NLS pellets into the trap, or an algae wafer. Problem is, you must be patient, as it is not selective as to who goes in. This works best for dominant and hyper dominant fish, in my experience. Another method is to leave your biggest net in the water for a few days, so that they get used to it (although mine dislike it no matter how long it is in there) and, providing it is a rather large net, start feeding 1-2 flakes or pellets directly above the net. When one goes in there that you want to catch, lift up and snag it. Otherwise, yeah, tear it down and go after them.


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

For me a flashlight at night seems to work the best. At night turn lights off for about an hour. At that time the fish will start to fall asleep. Go back with the flashlight and net. About 95% of the time I can have the fish out in less than 1 minute


----------



## chrisandmarie (Feb 12, 2009)

try putting the net under them as they can only see forword and side to side but not under them , if you then lift it up slowly you have them ,i had problems with mine untill my pet shop told me this and it works


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I use a large juice bottle with a big mouth. Cut the to off right where it starts to taper and put the top of the bottle back in the bottle backwards like a funnel. Poke a bunch of holes in it or it won't want to sink. Tie a string on the open end and just check it every so often to let the fish out that you didn't want to catch keep the ones you did and put it back in. Believe it or not they can't find the opening to get back out.

You can put some food in it like an algae wafer or even some flakes to get them in there quicker but they will go in any way.


----------

